# NetBSD/ Xen combo set-up problem



## gnr (Jun 14, 2013)

Hey guys,

Apologies for bringing a NetBSD related question to FreeBSD forum but this is one big (and nice) community so maybe someone could give some advice?

We have a couple of machines serving our mail (FreeBSD/Postfix) and accounting needs (Windows/MS SQL). The Windows machine is a bit underpowered and needs an upgrade. FreeBSD machine is fine (as expected.)

Recently we've got our hands on a 4-5 year old Dell machine which should be plenty powerful for our needs. 

The idea is to virtualize and run two services on a single server. I know some people will now be reaching for something to throw at me after reading this but there you go. As expected, it is a bit of a challenge and if it doesn't work out, we'll just roll everything back to how it was.

Anyway, I looked at two different virtualization scenarios - FreeBSD-VirtualBox-Windows and NetBSD-Xen-Windows (*BSD being host of course). If NetBSD scenario works, I'll just make it do mail as well to reduce the overheads.

Not wanting to compromise the performance, I thought I'd start with NetBSD and having never installed it in the past, was very pleased with it in the beginning. Everything went very smooth and very soon I had the machine running bare OS ready for Xen. As with FreeBSD, NetBSD has a very good documentation so I didn't expect any troubles following a guide on installing Xen. This one: http://wiki.netbsd.org/tutorials/how_to_set_up_a_xen_dom0/

Now as easy as it looks, I didn't manage to progress with it anywhere, hence my post here. Basically, after following the write up, rebooting the machine and selecting 'Boot Xen' option, I get the following message:


```
open /usr/pkg/xen41-kernel/xen.gz: No such file or directory
multiboot: hd0a:/usr/pkg/xen41-kernel/xen.gz: No such file or directory
```

What more, I tried it with NetBSD 6.0 with the same result. The files are there so I'm clearly missing something. NetBSD kernel loads fine (but with many errors about the hypervisor). I didn't try GRUB as I understand it is not required anymore or is it?

Really want to make this work as having Windows run Virtualbox with BSD in it is not an option.

Please help.


----------



## roddierod (Jun 14, 2013)

I tried to get NetBSD Xen working a few months ago, I never found it anywhere in the documentation but I had to download the Xen Kernels from here http://ftp.netbsd.org/pub/NetBSD/NetBSD-6.0.1/amd64/binary/kernel/. Even after get the kernel installed I still didn't have any luck with installing Windows so good luck...


----------



## DutchDaemon (Jun 14, 2013)

DaemonForums has a NetBSD section. Tried there?


----------



## SirDice (Jun 14, 2013)

> The idea is to virtualize and run two services on a single server. I know some people will now be reaching for something to throw at me after reading this but there you go. As expected, it is a bit of a challenge and if it doesn't work out, we'll just roll everything back to how it was.
> 
> Anyway, I looked at two different virtualization scenarios - FreeBSD-VirtualBox-Windows and NetBSD-Xen-Windows (*BSD being host of course). If NetBSD scenario works, I'll just make it do mail as well to reduce the overheads.


Nothing wrong with virtualization. But I'd probably pick a product like VMWare ESXi instead. That can run on "bare metal" eliminating the need for an OS on the host (which would need to be supported and maintained). Depending on the hardware you shouldn't have much problems running Windows and FreeBSD as a guest at the same time. 

As harsh as this may sound, we'd appreciate it if you asked NetBSD specific questions on a NetBSD forum.


----------



## gnr (Jun 14, 2013)

roddierod said:
			
		

> I tried to get NetBSD Xen working a few months ago, I never found it anywhere in the documentation but I had to download the Xen Kernels from here http://ftp.netbsd.org/pub/NetBSD/NetBSD-6.0.1/amd64/binary/kernel/. Even after get the kernel installed I still didn't have any luck with installing Windows so good luck...



That doesn't sound promising. I was hoping to get Xen running and try for a full screen Windows installation in Xdm. Shall I get my head out of the clouds?



			
				DutchDaemon said:
			
		

> DaemonForums has a NetBSD section. Tried there?



No, not yet. I'm not registered there but will have to if I don't get any pointers here. Failing that I'll try the FreeBSD/Virtualbox setup.


----------



## gnr (Jun 14, 2013)

SirDice said:
			
		

> Nothing wrong with virtualization. But I'd probably pick a product like VMWare ESXi instead. That can run on "bare metal" eliminating the need for an OS on the host (which would need to be supported and maintained). Depending on the hardware you shouldn't have much problems running Windows and FreeBSD as a guest at the same time.



Thank you, at first I discarded the VMWare ESXi route due to it being proprietary softawre but I will look at it again.



			
				SirDice said:
			
		

> As harsh as this may sound, we'd appreciate it if you asked NetBSD specific questions on a NetBSD forum.



That's totally understandable and not harsh at all.


Many thanks for quick responses guys!


----------



## vdvluc (Jun 14, 2013)

gnr said:
			
		

> I didn't try GRUB as I understand it is not required anymore or is it?



The NetBSD boot loader is able to load Xen. My NetBSD/xen 5.1 system does this.


----------



## ShelLuser (Jun 15, 2013)

gnr said:
			
		

> Anyway, I looked at two different virtualization scenarios - FreeBSD-VirtualBox-Windows and NetBSD-Xen-Windows (*BSD being host of course). If NetBSD scenario works, I'll just make it do mail as well to reduce the overheads.


Some people may not going to like what I'm about to write, but it can't be helped.

You mentioned that the Windows environments were also going to use Microsoft SQL server ("MS SQL"), I assume you're referring to a not too distant version. Whereas the BSD environment will be mainly used to handling e-mail.

With that in mind I'd turn this scenario around. I'd make Windows the main host so that the SQL server (as well as the OS itself) can have all the resources it might need. Although perfectly tunable it does tend to put quite some demands on the available resources, and the same applies to the operating system itself.

Put differently: the Microsoft environment will most likely have higher demands with regards to its requirements than the BSD environments, which makes it the better candidate to be used as a host. In my opinion of course.



			
				gnr said:
			
		

> Really want to make this work as having Windows run Virtualbox with BSD in it is not an option.


That might be so, but I still think it's something to seriously consider.

When it comes to hosting and administration it's usually better to base decisions like these on getting the most out of the situation instead of focussing on personal preferences.

Sometimes a Unix (-like) environment can provide the better solution while in other cases you're better of with a Windows based environment.

Just my 2 cents here mind you, but this is how I usually approach these things (I'm a Windows and FreeBSD administrator and happen to enjoy both environments).


----------

